# central CT - PHOTOS 1/17



## Gabby

non applicable


----------



## TreasuredFriend

you're a fantastic person for helping those you can ...


----------



## Bo B Bunny

So sad. I hate when someone who really loves their bunnies has to give them up like this. I'm glad they have you to help. :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing

Health of the older ones? Are they sick? What are the breeds? Which ones are fixed?


----------



## JadeIcing

I really would be intrested in who is fixed.


----------



## JadeIcing

I am going to pm you in allitle bit.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Oh Gabby, they are just so sweet looking. It breaks my heart that they end up having to move at such older ages.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I think they "feel" you are going to love them. They probably felt the tourmoil in their old home and the saddness your friend had. 

I honestly believe animals know a lot more than we give them credit for.


----------



## JadeIcing

I hope someone shows intrest. I was considering but the rescue has gotten alot of returns in the last couple of weeks. 4 or 5 at last count. We also have taken alot of buns from forclosures. Now I am getting 2 fosters! Not one 2! One is a bun being returned and another is from a neglect case. 

I will keep looking I am getting together with a bunch of people from the rescue next Sunday.


----------



## JadeIcing

I am going to the rescue get together tomorrow. I will see if I have any luck.


----------



## Gabby

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I am going to the rescue get together tomorrow. I will see if I have any luck.


I decided today to also list them on petfinder, I had asked and never got an answer so I just did it. Now I have to wait for approval of the ads, I hope I filled it out correctly. If you have any info or anything to share please let me know. I kinda feel like i'm banging my head on a stone wall.....


----------



## JadeIcing

*hugs*


----------



## Gabby

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *hugs*


thanks i needed one of those.


----------



## Pipp

I would think getting the mini-rex to vancouver is out of the question, huh. 

Hope there's the perfect sanctuary out there somewhere for them. Somebody here has a 'retirement home' for all sorts of elderly critters. Very good idea. 

sas :?


----------



## JadeIcing

Things have been bad here. A few shelters, rescues and sanctuaries have closed.


----------



## Gabby

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Things have been bad here. A few shelters, rescues and sanctuaries have closed.



yeah things are bad all over, rotten time to be any typeof a pet in need.  which is very sad...of course it's never good to be a pet in need but there are certainly better times for it...here's to hoping things start turning around soon.


----------



## JadeIcing

I saved the pictures to my iPod, maybe someone will fall.


----------



## Gabby

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I saved the pictures to my iPod, maybe someone will fall.


aww very clever of you, paws crossed maybe someone will. Here's hoping


----------



## JadeIcing

*Gabby wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I saved the pictures to my iPod, maybe someone will fall.
> 
> 
> 
> aww very clever of you, paws crossed maybe someone will. Here's hoping
Click to expand...

I have been spreading the word.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Gabby wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Gabby wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I saved the pictures to my iPod, maybe someone will fall.
> 
> 
> 
> aww very clever of you, paws crossed maybe someone will. Here's hoping
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been spreading the word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *HUGS*
Click to expand...


*hugs*

How are the ones you got doing?


----------



## Gabby

*edited to say *I'm going to add a copy of this to the chat where their pics are**



*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *hugs*
> 
> How are the ones you got doing?




doing good, gaining weight, Captain is feeling at home now he was unsure first few days, but is feeling very comfortable now. will be a while before their coats come in good.

Took Del to work on Thursday because it felt like he had a mass opposite of his stomach.. felt felt it and made a OMG face, i said see now you know why i wanted you to check it. We xrayed him, it's actually his stomach, but there doesn't appear to be any masses(growth) in it. vet feels the lack of fiber has caused his stomach and gut to to slow down , so it builds up, and isn't emptying out completely. he's pooping fine, but with him pigging out from lack of eating plus being skinny you can feel his stomach on both sides. She says you know he needs to gain weight Um yeah who do you think your talking to LOL she was in Dr mode...

she feels that with proper diet his digestive system should get back on track, we will let the diet try and kick in first and not interfere unless he has a slow down in poop production, which is not showing any signs of a slow down*knock on wood*. 

Strawberry is eating and slowly gaining weight, but slow is a good thing. at least she's gaining, she's very bony with a rough coat, but that will change.., PJ is in decent condition I think because he's so small. he should get a decent coat in when he blows his current one. 

Basically they just all need a lot of TLC and a good diet oh wait and to be fed daily....don't get me started on that......:grumpy:

I am hoping we have put a good swift kick of motivation to do the min care at the very least.. I suggested that it would be easier to rehome them that way. so the owner is suppose to be motivating the caretaker.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*Pipp wrote: *


> I would think getting the mini-rex to vancouver is out of the question, huh.



I wish we could get him there! I know he'd be such a happy boy with you, Pipp!


----------



## Gabby

*Pipp wrote: *


> I would think getting the mini-rex to vancouver is out of the question, huh.
> 
> Hope there's the perfect sanctuary out there somewhere for them. Somebody here has a 'retirement home' for all sorts of elderly critters. Very good idea.
> 
> sas :?



i'm sorry I totally missed this post. You'd have to set up your own bunny train 

We may have interest in the rex, I got an email today, I placed them on petfinder. Yes I know be warry, but I have been running out of options, I already received 3 scam emails first thing. fortunally I had an old emailaddress I set up a few years ago for a old wedsite I had, the website shut down simply because the place was no longer offering webspace, but I had already moved my pages. So I have made it the sole email to take care of these buns. That way nothing gets lost in junk or trash folders.


----------



## JadeIcing

No luck everyone is full. Few have lost their jobs in the last few weeks. :?


----------



## Gabby

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> No luck everyone is full. Few have lost their jobs in the last few weeks. :?



oh that's awful, are they people with 2 people income of single person income. I know it's hard either way, but a little easier when your not the sole provider. 

There is a new idea, if no one local can take them, maybe local people can provide transport.. do a little bunderground ..I have a rabbit educator in Az who can take a few if we can get them there. She was reached when A guy who is part of a NY group sent a mass email to about 250 people. all educators or rescuers or somewhere in that rank.


----------



## JimD

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Few have lost their jobs in the last few weeks. :?



One of the reasons I can't take any more in right now.

MrsD got laid off a few months ago, and she's having a really hard time finding something else.
She's got severence fora fewmonths,and unemployment for as long as it lasts.

Luckily I stll have my job to keep us under a roof for now.


----------



## JimD

*Gabby wrote: *


> There is a new idea, if no one local can take them, maybe local people can provide transport.. do a little bunderground ..I have a rabbit educator in Az who can take a few if we can get them there.




I can help with transport.... and possibly a few days ofroom & boardif needed to make a connection.


----------



## Gabby

*JimD wrote: *


> *Gabby wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> There is a new idea, if no one local can take them, maybe local people can provide transport.. do a little bunderground ..I have a rabbit educator in Az who can take a few if we can get them there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can help with transport.... and possibly a few days ofroom & boardif needed to make a connection.
Click to expand...

that is a very kind offer, and if need be we will take you up on that. I hope we've gotten a considerable size ball rolling now. I just emailed back asking if they go there how many can she take. So I'm guessing i'll hear back tomorrow. 

AlsoI was just given 4 more emails to contact tonight, so paws crossed, plus I understand yesterday it went out to 250 people via a rabbit educator who is well connected..still yetI was given more names today, so paws crossed. I think this is the biggests stir I have ever done about anything, hopefully it gets results. But i have to say I haven't done it alone I've had others giving me names and emails to contact.,

still getting one my contacts was being in the right place at the right time,latching on and not letting go.


----------



## JadeIcing

JimD wrote:


> *Gabby wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> There is a new idea, if no one local can take them, maybe local people canÂ  provide transport.. do a little bunderground ..I have a rabbit educator in Az who can take a few if we can get them there.
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> I can help with transport.... and possibly a few days ofÂ room & boardÂ if needed to make a connection.
Click to expand...


Ditto we can't go to far but we can help. Even as a rest stop.


----------



## Gabby

right now I'm waiting mostly for replies to the email that just went out the other day. Fair warning anyone who can help in any transport if the bun is going your direction I full plan to take you up on it 

so keep your paws crossed that this will do the trick. -Gabby


----------



## Gabby

we are still waiting on homes for these buns. with the economy and everything things aren't looking good for animals in need. 

I am hoping to get to the house to get some pictures, but it has to work out to be a day both the owner and I can get there. unfortunally our days don't line up much, and when I do have a day off snowstorms like to kick in... 

Please just pass the word around these rabbits are still in need.


----------



## JadeIcing

I am going to be writting something up but me and anyone I know is out. MSPCA is closing three shelters down. 40 plus rabbits at the Springfield MSPCA which is the first to be closed March 30th.


----------



## Gabby

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I am going to be writting something up but me and anyone I know is out. MSPCA is closing three shelters down. 40 plus rabbits at the Springfield MSPCA which is the first to be closed March 30th.



yeah they were just talking about that at work today, talk about getting scary. hate to see how things are going. I really need to get to bed.. 

things are looking sad and scary


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I can help transport if anyone comes this far south or be a drop off point for the night


----------



## Gabby

*PBJ wrote: *


> I can help transport if anyone comes this far south or be a drop off point for the night


i did have a rescue in AZ tell me she could take 2,... of course there is the distance between ct and AZ to cover.. I am hopefully going to see the buns on monday, so I can get a better idea how they are doing and what theycan handle at this point...plus I will be taing up to date pictures.


----------



## JimD

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Ditto we can't go to far but we can help. Even as a rest stop.


Maybe we could coordinate a bun-drop halfway between you and me?

Icould cover transport to the Pennsylvania/NJ border (Rte 80 / Delaware Water Gap)...and maybe a bit further.

Imight be able topackup to6....maybe 8...in my itty bitty car,...if it is only transport.
Any carriers available for loan?

I can do anovernight stay formaybe 2 buns.....okay, maaaaybe 3 or 4. 
Bunk space is very limited.


----------



## Gabby

*JimD wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto we can't go to far but we can help. Even as a rest stop.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we could coordinate a bun-drop halfway between you and me?
> 
> Icould cover transport to the Pennsylvania/NJ border (Rte 80 / Delaware Water Gap)...and maybe a bit further.
> 
> Imight be able topackup to6....maybe 8...in my itty bitty car,...if it is only transport.
> Any carriers available for loan?
> 
> I can do anovernight stay formaybe 2 buns.....okay, maaaaybe 3 or 4.
> Bunk space is very limited.
Click to expand...

well i've only had the offer for 2 out west. so you'd only have to house 2 if this becomes a reality. thank you for the offer.


----------



## JadeIcing

Bet we could. Would be nice to see you again Jim.


----------



## gentle giants

If any are coming through Illinois, I wouldn't mind taking one or two, especially Simba. Poor things, some of them are so old to be moving.


----------



## Gabby

ok I will be seeing the rabbits on Monday. weather permitting(mother nature be nice) I will take pics and post when I get home. A sanctuary in RI offered to take Simba the angora, the only one she is making room for. it gives me the chance to get there and check everybunny out. 

right now i'm gonna say any members in the USA interested post, we can see if we could make a bunny train, I'd say yes to anyone on here who is in good standing and seems to be a good bunny parent, from the groups point of view. does that make sence?


----------



## Gabby

oh yes and don't forget there are buns i haven't even gotten pics of yet. the 2 youngest, which if someone was interested they are young enough to alter, as long as they pass a heath exam of being up to weight and good heart.


----------



## Gabby

*gentle giants wrote: *


> If any are coming through Illinois, I wouldn't mind taking one or two, especially Simba. Poor things, some of them are so old to be moving.


i feel bad for them to be moving at their age, but sadly any place that gives them the minimal is better than what they have right now.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I dont know how the route would go but let me knowI am in the houston tx area.

And I would love to meet another ro member and help some bunnys. I can house as many as is needed over night.

I can go as far north as dallas as far east as Kinder, LA as gfar west as hour past san antonio as far south as corpis christi to give a idea.


----------



## Gabby

*PBJ wrote: *


> I dont know how the route would go but let me knowI am in the houston tx area.
> 
> And I would love to meet another ro member and help some bunnys. I can house as many as is needed over night.
> 
> I can go as far north as dallas as far east as Kinder, LA as gfar west as hour past san antonio as far south as corpis christi to give a idea.


what a doll you are, thank you for your distances you can travel. Are east and west reversed?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

No Dallas is north of me

san antonio is west

LA is east

Corpus is south.

North

west east

South

Right?


----------



## Gabby

oh, yeah sorry was getting places mixed up..please forgive this new englander...Texas could be a country unto it's self..


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Yeah True.


----------



## massie777

hey wondering if you went and saw the bunnies yet? also do you have any pictures. I really wish I could help out.


----------



## Gabby

*massie777 wrote: *


> hey wondering if you went and saw the bunnies yet? also do you have any pictures. I really wish I could help out.



Oh that is one long story that I'm po'd about at the moment..let me look in the email I wrote the person who was suppose to take a bun, and the blog and see if I can copy and paste.. i wrote them both at the time it happened so I might have to edit.. 

Should BRB with the story


----------



## JadeIcing

*Gabby wrote: *


> *massie777 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> hey wondering if you went and saw the bunnies yet? also do you have any pictures. I really wish I could help out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that is one long story that I'm po'd about at the moment..let me look in the email I wrote the person who was suppose to take a bun, and the blog and see if I can copy and paste.. i wrote them both at the time it happened so I might have to edit..
> 
> Should BRB with the story
Click to expand...

Uh oh.


----------



## gentle giants

Huh, something sounds very fishy here. I wonder what is really going on, and where these rabbits really are now? I hope they are ok.


----------



## Gabby

*gentle giants wrote: *


> Huh, something sounds very fishy here. I wonder what is really going on, and where these rabbits really are now? I hope they are ok.



I called and left her 3 messages, no replies at all. it's now been a week, so I'm walking away. if they continued to not feed them in the shape the 4 I had were in then most likely they have died by now, sad as that is, but if they have they are in a better place now. That's about the only good thing to that. As for me I'm po'd she better not try and call me again, a week without a single call when i left 3 messages, I didn't want to go overboard, 1 message a day for 3 days, then I waited,... I'm done. 

I got 4 of them out, I feel bad I didn't get out more, but I have learned some lessons for the future. I hope I never have to deal with this again.. I know it's everywhere, but I understand why people hate to deal with the owners and only like to deal with shelters directly.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

The pets, companions, (animals if you choose to say) are completely helpless in situations like this. You tried, Gabby. The ones you could help are very lucky.


----------



## JimD




----------



## massie777

well if you do here anything from her and she still has the rabbits and is will to talk to me and give them up i will take another 4. But i don't think you will hear from her, that is really sucky and she is a really bad owner. I don't get how owners can look at their rabbits dieing and not try to do anything.


----------



## Gabby

*massie777 wrote: *


> well if you do here anything from her and she still has the rabbits and is will to talk to me and give them up i will take another 4. But i don't think you will hear from her, that is really sucky and she is a really bad owner. I don't get how owners can look at their rabbits dieing and not try to do anything.


I left her 3 voice mails on 3 seperate days after the final time we talked, I didn't want to leave any more because I don't want it to be considered harrassment. In all seriousness the only thing she should ever contact me for in the future is to give the others up, I don't want to hear anything else from her. I'm trying to be good i'm trying to hold my tongue and notsay what I really think of her.


----------



## Gabby

any one able to do transport or hold onto a bun or 2 for a few days, it looks like we will be getting the buns out, a private rescue person was able to talk to her and she is willing to get the buns out. so any help at all speak up please


----------



## JadeIcing

I am in as long as the buns have some where to go. Easy for us would be sitting for them but we might be able to drive alittle. (Hours at work are nuts.) We could if not for to long (1week) hold on to 5. Though it would be cramped. Possibly more. 

How many are left? Where would they be going?


----------



## JadeIcing

How many are left?


----------



## JadeIcing

:bunnyhug:


----------



## evibugz

Thats good to hear. Hopefully everything goes smoothly now!


----------



## JimD

:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing

You have my number if you need me.


----------



## JimD

Any updates?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Any Updates? 

Gabby you have a PM from me.


----------

